# Jet skis and duck hunting



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I thought I had a great idea to use a jet ski to haul my decoys at Fishpoint, or the like. I've always used a canoe to paddle in to the reserves but with the jet ski I'd only use the canoe as a 'trailer' to carry the decoys.Thought they would also be great to zip out and pick up a dead duck. My research showed a couple of problems; no wakes in the reserve and jet skis aren't really all that good to use in shallow water. They can zip over shallow water on the fly but starting up in shallow water sucks in a lot of dirt and weeds. Oh well.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Now there's a novel idea. No disrespect intended answerguy, but that's the last thing I want to hear in the strip next to me is a jet ski firing up. Although it shows creativity on your part, PLEASE don't give anyone that idea. Those damn things are bad enough flying all over when I'm trying to fish!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

AnswerGuy,

You might run into some legal problems there. Jet ski's cant be in the water before or after sunrise and there are restrictions on horsepower in most of the refuges. Might want to stick to the canoe.


----------



## Bubba Jr. (May 9, 2003)

> My research showed a couple of problems


answerguy8 
you forgot about IN COMMING bird shot?? LOL!!!
in all seriousness i've seen people put a 5hp go devil on 17' canoe's.. they just put the prop in the mud and go.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Hey Bubba,

Was that incoming bird shot going to be coming from the guys who aren't happy to see a jet ski in the refuge?  

Gary


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Nope we would never do that, until there was no one around them.   

Its just not fair my Wife forbids me from ever playing with bottle rockets, Something about the fact that a complaint was filed for SOmeone trying to hit those things I wish they would outlaw.

I asked her if I could get a gas powered Airplane that lands on the water and she said NO!!!

I asked Why she stated she did not want me Buzzing and dive bombing Jet skis or worse yet ussing Kamakazee Tactics.   

Hey anyone want to come Jet Ski Sanford Lake?? Really I dont do those things, Well now I am older anyhow. But I would watch out for the Mute Swans!!


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I enjoy jetski's. I don't own any, but I've had fun riding them.

There is a time and a place for jetskis, and the duck marsh is *NEITHER* the *TIME* nor the *PLACE!!!* 



Just my .02


----------



## Bubba Jr. (May 9, 2003)

this is a free country... if the man can use jet ski's in a legal manner. he has that right to do so...


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

They wouldn't run with all the weeds and debris. We took some out of Sebawaing a few years ago to scout and ran up thru dynamite cut. Had to stop every 10 minutes and pull the weeds out of the intake. Lucky it was early Sept and the water was warm. Amazing how many pike you see while zipping around there, though.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Idyl,
Were those pike or carp? Last time I was up through the Dynamite a couple of years ago there were carp everywhere. But then so was the rice.....which led to some good hunting. But that's another story.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

A few carp, but mainly pike and gar. Nothing huge, but a ton of them. I've never been there in the sping when they have that bow shoot, but I can see how you'd have a field day.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

They are fun when used properly. My buddy and I use ours to go after Smallmouth on Traverse Bay. Since they are smaller, cast a smaller shadow and you dont' have to worry about props on the rocks they work well. After it warms up in the afternoon and the smallmouth leave the shallows, we toss the rods and head for deepwater to jump waves. Unfortunatley, 99% of the Jet ski owners are idiots and have no consideration for others. I've often wondered about using them to navigate shallow rivers to chase early salmon????


----------

